# glue & screws



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

What kind of glue is recomended for buildings and where could I find some? What size of screws do I need to secure the track down?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What scale are you building and what kind of material are you using for the buildings?

Different glues for different materials.

I use Alene's tacky glue to fasten track down (HO scale) with the occasional track nail used to secure sections that will see movement (tight corners, etc.) Others use construction adhesive which also works well for the track.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

For styreen (plastic model) buildings I have used the Testor model glue. It comes in an orange tube and is available at almost all hobby and craft stores. Even Walmart and stores similar to that have it. It has always worked and I just have not found a reason to try anything else. That said it will not work for metal details. It is for plastics.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

For inside joints like assembling a building, the tube cement will work fine. I would avoid using it to apply fine details or assemble a rolling stock kit. It can be quite blobby and stringy.

I use testors liquid plastic cement (from the glass bottle, not the thick stuff in the tube) almost exclusively. If you get to the point of heavily kitbashing or scratchbuilding your own structures or equipment, using the thin liquid cements is almost a must.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

As for the track fastening question, I don't think I've ever seen track screwed down.

It's either fastened with small spikes or track nails through pre-cast or drilled holes in the plastic ties, or glued down. Many people use white glue or carpenter's glue, and some recommend using silicone caulk or latex construction adhesives (the kind that come in a caulking tube). Run a bead from the tube down the track centreline and spread it out evenly. 

Take care around switches to not glue the moving parts solid.


----------



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the only buildings i have are plastic HO scale. I have some track nails but I swore i seen someone on this sight mention installing with screw instead of nails if the track needed to be moved its easier to use screws rather than trying to pull nails. Probably wrong though, nails will work fine. Thanks for the ideas on the glue, be getting some real soon.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Search for "ho track screws" and you'll get a number of hits mostly from ebay. 

I've got a 18 guage brad nailer,,,hmmm I'm wonderinghwell:


----------

